# My ode to Narin



## Endogene (Jun 12, 2008)

All moogles are either hermaphrodite or gay, have you ever seen a female moogle? 
So how do you draw a naked moogle?
Basicly all moogles are naked, and they don't appear to have any genitalia, i never saw a moogle drag his balls over the ground while carrying the crystal chalice so how do we get around this genderless problem?
Like many problems the solution can be found in nature (aka the good part of the web)

_*snip_

here are the links to my previous "odes"
Bonemonkey Cockroach man JPH


----------



## Prime (Jun 12, 2008)

You very talented. Very Nice.

Who next are you going to do?


----------



## Elrinth (Jun 12, 2008)

heh saw all 4 of em.. very nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 +10dkp


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.Man you are talented.
I wonder who's next?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 12, 2008)

...I wonder what Narin will say...


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 12, 2008)

...I guess it looks alright? The others were cooler though. >_


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 12, 2008)

This is some kick-ass picture, man. Good work


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 13, 2008)

holy shit, is that a penis?
on MY GBATemp?

Whenever I try to pull that off, it results in "DO NOT WANT" and locked topics =X

EDIT:
Is this a yiff rape?
AUGH! YIFF RAPE IN MY GBATEMpZZZ!

EDIT2:
Oh shit...  Does that mean...
Moogle penis = chocobo?
AUUUUGH!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 13, 2008)

i also see vaginal bleeding


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 13, 2008)

Alright, so does this give me free range on...
rape
penises
vaginal bleeding
and of course
NECROPHILIA?!?!
(those eyes are X's, therefore that moogle is dead)


----------



## JPH (Jun 13, 2008)

Yet another great ode!


----------

